# Best Dreamcast Emulator ?



## SS4 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey guys, any1 can recommend whats the best Dreamcast emulator.

I have Chankast atm, i think Demul as well. Now I know that support/development for most Dreamcast emu has been dropped and I heard some new ones came out.

So anyone use any dreamcast emulator? I already have the Bios files so any emulator should be fine for me.
I've heard about nulldc as well. So any recommendation on which to get or any I don't know of?

Hope there is something out there for the DC nearly as good as ePSXe is for the PS1, that emulator runs everything to perfection on my comp ^^


----------



## Nujui (Feb 27, 2011)

I've used null dc before. It works pretty well.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 27, 2011)

The best dreamcast emulator is a dreamcast. You can pick them up for next to nothing and they are already ready to play burned games.


----------



## SS4 (Feb 27, 2011)

Nice, i guess I should hunt ebay for one then, are they region lock or is it better to get a Japanes one over a US one?

I still play My Sega Saturn games using the swap trick as I only have 1 original CD for it lol. Man I love sega


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 27, 2011)

Dreamcast isn't region locked, so you can play JP games just fine on a US one.


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 27, 2011)

nullDC or Chankast. But as everyone said, the best option is to buy a Dreamcast


----------



## Master Mo (Feb 27, 2011)

SS4 said:
			
		

> Nice, i guess I should hunt ebay for one then, are they region lock or is it better to get a Japanes one over a US one?
> 
> I still play My Sega Saturn games using the swap trick as I only have 1 original CD for it lol. Man I love sega


I think it doesn`t matter. I have an original DC myself and I just burned all the (selfbooting) games on regular CDs and it plays them with no difficulties.






  DC


----------



## SS4 (Feb 27, 2011)

Does it play Sega Saturn Game as well? This way i woudlnt have to resort on the swap trick with my poor Saturn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (It just sux on game with multiple disk sometimes lol)


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 27, 2011)

SS4 said:
			
		

> Does it play Sega Saturn Game as well? This way i woudlnt have to resort on the swap trick with my porr Saturn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope. This was back before Backwards Compatability was even an idea in some lonely engineer's head.


----------



## SS4 (Feb 27, 2011)

Well then ill use my emulator till I buy a DC. I've found some really good offer on ebay.
I'm pretty convinced its the best way to go about it after reading this short thread i made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, although I have to get a Black wii for my GF before i get myself something otherwise she might be a little upset lol (Shes been asking me for a black wii for a while now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

But i don't mind about getting a wii as those can be softmodded easily so besides making my GF happy ill have some fun as well i guess


----------



## dilav (Feb 27, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> ... they are already ready to play burned games.



Iirc the DC has to be made before October, 2000.
Not sure if all the ones after work or not.


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 27, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> The best dreamcast emulator is a dreamcast. You can pick them up for next to nothing and they are already ready to play burned games.


Not an Emu then.

I use NullDC. Its the best for speed but the graphics aren't 100%. It wasn't going for accuracy though, just running games.


----------



## luckwii (Feb 27, 2011)

I use NullDC. I couldn't get Chankcast to work properly. If you get the older version of NullDC (1.0.0), you can use the joystick plugin so that you don't have to use Xpadder. 

Also with NullDC you don't have to mount the CD images in Daemon tools. You can just boot images straight from the emulator.


----------



## Arm73 (Feb 27, 2011)

What I really would like, it's a sort of USB loader for the DC, or at least some kind of cable to connect the DC to my computer's hard drive and run games from there.
Could you imagine that ?
I mean I agree that nothing beats the real hardware, in fact I have my trusty DC right here hooked up to the PC monitor, ready to use, but the DC GD-ROM drive started to fail long ago.....plus hunting for CDs every time I feel like playing a game, just turns me off.
I guess I'm so spoiled by the CFG loader for the Wii !!!!!!!!
But yeah, it would be great.


----------



## 727 (Jun 24, 2011)

Why not just buy a dreamcast? 20$ and you can burn games for it, it's the greatest value in gaming. It can even play just about every system made before it, I have about 10,000 commercial games on my DC, probably a low-end exaggeration, buy one!


----------



## C-Kronos (Oct 12, 2011)

Arm73 said:


> What I really would like, it's a sort of USB loader for the DC, or at least some kind of cable to connect the DC to my computer's hard drive and run games from there.
> Could you imagine that ?
> I mean I agree that nothing beats the real hardware, in fact I have my trusty DC right here hooked up to the PC monitor, ready to use, but the DC GD-ROM drive started to fail long ago.....plus hunting for CDs every time I feel like playing a game, just turns me off.
> I guess I'm so spoiled by the CFG loader for the Wii !!!!!!!!
> But yeah, it would be great.



Nothing beats the real hardware, agreed. Sorry for the bump of this topic, but I feel there's some relevant information to be shared in a reply to this person's comment.

There's actually a dreamcast SD mod were you can load the stuff off of an SD card. Google it a bit, and I'm pretty sure there's a few tutorials for it over at assemblergames, heck, I've even seen a few people selling premade stuff for the SD mod over there.


----------



## Arm73 (Nov 11, 2011)

C-Kronos said:


> Arm73 said:
> 
> 
> > What I really would like, it's a sort of USB loader for the DC, or at least some kind of cable to connect the DC to my computer's hard drive and run games from there.
> ...



Sorry to bump this myself, but I've been traveling trough Europe for the past couple of months and I missed this.
Yes, and SD mod would be fantastic, this way it wouldn't be necessary to burn games anymore, and also all the DC drive issues would be over once and for all. Faster loading times would be much appreciated too....
Thanks for the heads up, I'll look into it.
Cheers.


----------



## C-Kronos (Nov 19, 2011)

Arm73 said:


> C-Kronos said:
> 
> 
> > Arm73 said:
> ...



No problem man; although, I'm not sure about the speeds or compatibility for some games, but you can always research it. If you know anyone with a pre-release NTSC dreamcast, PM me, because I could use a bios dump for a beta of an unreleased game in the future.


----------

